# where did u find this book??



## LegolasLuver (Jan 5, 2003)

Where did some of you all find this book, i have looked like 3 places and havent found it yet...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 5, 2003)

I first found it at my school library...then my town library...then on Amazon.com


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 5, 2003)

Right now, Tolkien works are considered to be "hot" by most bookstores because of the sucsess of the films. At local Barnes & Nobles and Borders they are featuring works such as the Sil and UT in special displays, so I would try larger bookstores like that, if you don't feel like using Amazon.


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 6, 2003)

Waterstones have a pretty good collection of paperback and hardback editions of most of the JRRT range. Ever since the release of the films, their range has been getting bigger and bigger because of the increased interest.

They have everything from Hobbit, LOTR, Sil, UT and HoME. Even some older publications.

Griff


----------



## Isal Celebalda (Jan 6, 2003)

I found it in Waterstones and HMV.


----------



## LegolasLuver (Jan 6, 2003)

ok thanks everyone, that helps a lot!!!


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey,I see you know where to find the sill and other books from.However,would you tell me if you know an e-bookshop where I can buy a book from without a creditcard.
Is there such a site where they make deliveries abroad?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Hey,I see you know where to find the sill and other books from.However,would you tell me if you know an e-bookshop where I can buy a book from without a creditcard.
> Is there such a site where they make deliveries abroad? *


Without a cc you can buy it only from Bulgaria through Bulgarian post.How will you pay to the bookshop,cash?!Check?How can e-bookshop recieve check?Sorry dear elf but it is impossible.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 17, 2003)

> Sorry dear elf but it is impossible.



Absulutely? 
Oh,I still hoped there was a...hope! 
I should then search it in BUlgaria.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 17, 2003)

> Sorry dear elf but it is impossible.



Absulutely? 
Oh,I still hoped there was a...hope! 
I should then search it in BUlgaria but there aren't all of his books.


----------



## Éomond (Jan 17, 2003)

I found this book under the Christmas tree

I know Amazon.com would have it, Barns & Noble, just about any where books are sold


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 17, 2003)

> I found this book under the Christmas tree



Without a credit card?


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 17, 2003)

I found my copy in a mall bookstore over 20 years ago. It is worn, but still in pretty good shape. I am in the process of reading it yet again (and I have no doubt I will reread it in the future. It is that good!) 

-Lasgalen


----------

